# Impulse Response Freebies & Preset Packs for Waves IR-1 & IR-L



## storyteller (Oct 11, 2017)

I recently went through the hassle of setting up all of the presets for the entire Samplicity Bricasti M7 IR Pack in Waves IR1 and IR-L. I also went through the same setup process on a rather large IR pack by Hopkins Media that contains a large number of analog and digital reverb units. There may be resources out there already for the preset files for Waves IR1 and IR-L, but all of the ones I found had errors, naming issues, used the inferior sample sets, etc. And none of them came with any instructions (or the samples)... so I solved that little issue and made a drag and drop zip file of each IR pack for anyone that uses Waves IR1 or IR-L. I thought others may find this useful as well.

*So here ya go  Everyone loves freebies!*

Link to the presets + sample packs


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2017)

storyteller said:


> I recently went through the hassle of setting up all of the presets for the entire Samplicity Bricasti M7 IR Pack in Waves IR1 and IR-L. I also went through the same setup process on a rather large IR pack by Hopkins Media that contains a large number of analog and digital reverb units. There may be resources out there already for the preset files for Waves IR1 and IR-L, but all of the ones I found had errors, naming issues, used the inferior sample sets, etc. And none of them came with any instructions (or the samples)... so I solved that little issue and made a drag and drop zip file of each IR pack for anyone that uses Waves IR1 or IR-L. I thought others may find this useful as well.
> 
> *So here ya go  Everyone loves freebies!*
> 
> Link to the presets + sample packs




Cool contribution .... might even grab IR1 at current low price, BUT .. have *TrueVerb* ... assume it will not benefit from your generosity ??


----------



## storyteller (Oct 11, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Cool contribution .... might even grab IR1 at current low price, BUT .. have *TrueVerb* ... assume it will not benefit from your generosity ??


Samplicity and Greg Hopkins are the truly generous ones for taking the time to sample these devices over the years and make the impulse responses available for free. I just put them all together in an easy to use package and created the presets.  But thanks for the compliment. TrueVerb won't work with these. These zips are intended to be used with IR1 or IR-L.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2017)

storyteller said:


> Samplicity and Greg Hopkins are the truly generous ones for taking the time to sample these devices over the years and make the impulse responses available for free. I just put them all together in an easy to use package and created the presets.  But thanks for the compliment. TrueVerb won't work with these. These zips are intended to be used with IR1 or IR-L.




THX! 
One of these days I hope you receive credit due for your template contributions, among others.


----------



## ZOZZ (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for these, Storyteller! These are very much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 24, 2018)

Here, a good Lexicon 224xl impulse response library for Waves IR1 convolution reverb (and others)
http://littledevilstudios.com.au/2015/03/17/lexicon-224xl-impulse-response-library/


----------



## Pier (Aug 10, 2020)

ratherbirds said:


> Here, a good Lexicon 224xl impulse response library for Waves IR1 convolution reverb (and others)
> http://littledevilstudios.com.au/2015/03/17/lexicon-224xl-impulse-response-library/



It's a shame they force you to give away your privacy and data to be able to download those.

That's what happens when you authorize that sketchy Social Locker app.


----------



## robgb (Aug 14, 2020)

ratherbirds said:


> Here, a good Lexicon 224xl impulse response library for Waves IR1 convolution reverb (and others)
> http://littledevilstudios.com.au/2015/03/17/lexicon-224xl-impulse-response-library/


These are really terrific IRs.


----------



## ratherbirds (Aug 15, 2020)

Pier said:


> It's a shame they force you to give away your privacy and data to be able to download those.
> 
> That's what happens when you authorize that sketchy Social Locker app.


At the time I downloaded the IR files, I don't remember having any page blockers. But now, when I actually access the page from my smatphone, for example, the links are greyed out if I don't "like" on twitter or facebook.
On the other hand, from my PC browser, I am not blocking but the information captured below. If it helps ...


----------



## Henu (Aug 15, 2020)

Pier said:


> It's a shame they force you to give away your privacy and data to be able to download those.



My privacy is more important than a couple of coins and yours should be too.


----------



## robgb (Aug 15, 2020)

Henu said:


> My privacy is more important than a couple of coins and yours should be too.


How does liking them on Facebook or tweeting a link invade your privacy?


----------



## Henu (Aug 15, 2020)

Check out what it tries to do- I thought the same as you did until I clicked it for fun (in incognito mode). It's far from "just retweeting manually", which i thought as well at first.


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2020)

robgb said:


> How does liking them on Facebook or tweeting a link invade your privacy?



It's not liking them on Facebook, it's the Social Locker app you grant permissions to.

I don't use Facebook, but this is for Twitter:


----------



## robgb (Aug 15, 2020)

Pier said:


> It's not liking them on Facebook, it's the Social Locker app you grant permissions to.
> 
> I don't use Facebook, but this is for Twitter:


Nope. Not for me. It just gave me a pop-up and asked me to like them on Facebook or Twitter, with a button to do it. I went over to my facebook and twitter settings to see if Social Locker had been authorized and nope. Not there.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 15, 2020)

Just to be clear, the privacy/tweet/like issue has nothing to do with my original posts or link, or anything to do with the presets available on the Storyteller Store. The link being discussed in the latter half of this thread is from another site someone mentioned.


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2020)

robgb said:


> Nope. Not for me. It just gave me a pop-up and asked me to like them on Facebook or Twitter, with a button to do it. I went over to my facebook and twitter settings to see if Social Locker had been authorized and nope. Not there.



And how does Social Locker know you've liked something on Facebook if not by reading your data?



Just because Facebook (of all companies) doesn't tell you about this doesn't mean it's not happening.


----------



## robgb (Aug 15, 2020)

Pier said:


> And how does Social Locker know you've liked something on Facebook if not by reading your data?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because Facebook (of all companies) doesn't tell you about this doesn't mean it's not happening.


Any time you allow Facebook to use an app, either for login or some other purpose, Facebook adds that app to your privacy settings. Same for Twitter. There's no reason for them to do otherwise. But what I'm saying is this. I never got what you've posted above. I got a simple pop-up asking me to "Like" facebook or twitter or a couple other social media sites. It never asked me to authorize access to Social Locker. Period. Now, if that happened to you, I have no explanation for it. Maybe because I'm on a Mac, the Mac is somehow protecting me from potentially malicious content. Or maybe because I use Brave as my browser. I don't know. All I know is that the Social Locker thing did not appear for me. Ever.

But if you're worried about privacy, you should just get off the Internet, period. It never has been and never will be private.


----------

